# Smoked Twice Baked taters w Qview



## erain (Mar 22, 2009)

some big baking potatoes, brushed with evoo and liberally applied sea salt and put in smoker til tender, pic shows one scooped out and one filled.


6 large baking potatoes
evoo
sea salt

for filling:
scoop out the potatoes
add 1.5 cup sour cream
3/4 cup milk
6 tea butter
3/4 tea salt
3/4 tea pepper
run a mixer through the mixture till smooth and refill shells.
put back on smoker in time to heat through again for serving time.

before removing from smoker,put on some cheddar cheese and some crispy bacon pieces.




thks for cking out my pics!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good Erain I like those twice smoked taters


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks great e-man !!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks great. Nice looking dinner.
People always look at me crazy when I tell them about twice smoked potatoes.  "You mean twice baked?"
Then I have to explain it.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Your taters are winners, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Mar 22, 2009)

What's the general time it takes for the taters to get tender?  My wife cooked some in the smoker for us last weekend since I was sick.  We put them in for about 2 hours at 250 and she said they were hard.  Do you think we went too long or too short?


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks delicious, Erain.  I'm planning on making some of those today.


----------



## davenh (Mar 22, 2009)

Those look great erain. Twice baked are a favorite of ours 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 22, 2009)

dang erain! I throwing some on with the ribs and garlic-yumm


----------



## rdknb (Dec 19, 2010)

This is what I love about this place, I was trying to decide what to have with the Prime Rib on Christmay and found these yummy


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh man that looks good!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 19, 2010)

Great looking taters Erain.  I love the twice cooked ones big time. We have one that has some Irish Mist in it that we have done for years and it is time for me to test it in the smoker


----------



## tommerr (Feb 6, 2011)

I have never heard of evoo. What is it?


----------



## les3176 (Feb 6, 2011)

tommerr said:


> I have never heard of evoo. What is it?


Extra virgin olive oil.....EVOO !!!!!


----------



## toyman (Aug 31, 2012)

I cooked mine whole on the grill first until done, then went by the recipe and then smoked for 15 min or so, and yes they were yummy


----------



## roper33 (Jan 3, 2013)

damn those look tasty!


----------



## bhawkins (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok, I know this is bringing up old threads, however when I saw this it reminded of the baked potato I got one time at Cracker Barrel. I never was one for eating the skins until that night. It was coated with Paula Deen's silly salt. It was GOOD! I bought some silly salt that night. Was expensive but figured I could reproduce it. I did with decent success, and now have lost the documentation of it.any way I thought I would post the ingredients list and let anyone interested try it for themselves.

In order on the label: Salt, Granulated Onion, Granulated Garlic, Black Pepper, Whole Thyme, Whole Savory, Red Chili Pepper, Mustard, White Pepper.

For some reason I thought it had Chipotle Chili Pepper in it so I must have used that where it says Red Chili Pepper, anyway it was good.


----------



## paprika pal (Jan 13, 2013)

That looks great! I just ate and that made my mouth water!


----------

